# ADB exists but not really?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I just installed the SDK and the ADT pugin for eclipse on my Ubuntu 12.04 machine. However, my laptop says it does not exist. I don't really understand why I cannot use it. I tried copying the binary to /usr/bin and used chmod +x to make it executable, all of which performed without issue, but it still says it does not exist. What am I doing wrong???

I have a screenshot of what I have been doing attached


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Be sure it is in your path via

export PATH=$PATH:~/path/to/sdk/platform-tools

You can add that to ~/.bashrc and it will be executed every time you open a terminal window


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Oops ignore that I thought you were missing adb. Sorry


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

You or anyone have any idea what I can do?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's another screenshot. When I use "sudo adb" I do not get an error but nothing happens...


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

ok I see what is going on here I was right the first time do what I suggested in my first post and it will solve your problem.

but more importantly let me explain where you when wrong so you know in the future.

lets say my ~/bin looks like this:


```
<br />
[email protected] ~/bin $ ls -l<br />
total 5628<br />
-rwxrwxr-x 1 jbird jbird	5203 2012-04-03 15:40 add-goo.sh<br />
-rwxrwxrwx 1 jbird jbird	 129 2011-12-21 23:15 bacon<br />
-rwxrwxrwx 1 jbird jbird 5688626 2009-05-05 21:48 pogoplugfs<br />
-rw------- 1 jbird jbird   34008 2011-12-05 00:44 pogoplugfs.log<br />
-rwxrwxr-x 1 jbird jbird   20774 2012-06-05 22:45 repo
```
*note all files are executable except the .log

now if ~/bin is not in my path then just calling bacon won't execute the script bacon.

That's weird why?
no it isn't weird when you are calling executables unless you place a period followed by a space followed by the command then the terminal only looks in the $PATH for an executable that matchs the supplied command name (ProTip- start typing and use tab to autofinish the commands for you).

So even if I'm in the correct directory I must call

```
<br />
#will look for executable in current directory<br />
. bacon<br />
<br />
#will look in path for executable<br />
bacon
```
and just in case anyone doesn't know how to show or set the $PATH variable

```
<br />
#set $PATH to include ~/new/path/to/executables<br />
#  note we don't use $ when setting variables only when using them<br />
export PATH = ~/new/path/to/executables:$PATH<br />
<br />
#view $PATH<br />
[email protected] ~/bin $ echo $PATH<br />
/home/jbird/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/jbird/bin:/home/jbird/rootkits/sbf_flash:/home/jbird/rootkits/nvflash:/home/jbird/rootkits/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools:/home/jbird/rootkits/android-sdk-linux/tools:/home/jbird/rootkits/idea/bin<br />
```


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Figured it out. I needed to install ia32-libs as it says on the Android Developers website


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Figured it out. I needed to install ia32-libs as it says on the Android Developers website


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Figured it out. I needed to install ia32-libs as it says on the Android Developers website


----------

